# The worst day of my life



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

Here is Belle at the lake


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Belle*

Your Belle is so beautiful! I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of her at the Rainbow Bridge. I lost my Smooch on Dec. 7, 2010, and it sounds like she might have had the same thing. 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-15.html#post6179722

Love your pictures!

We adopted our Tucker, male Golden Retriever, on Dec. 8, 2010.


----------



## carolinehansen (Sep 16, 2015)

I cannot put into words how much my heart hurts for you. Rest in peace sweet Belle. My thoughts are with you this holiday season


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of Belle at such a young age. Just take one day at a time. You'll get through this.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

i'm so sorry to hear about your sweet Belle.


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

Karen519 said:


> Your Belle is so beautiful! I'm sure my Smooch and Snobear are taking care of her at the Rainbow Bridge. I lost my Smooch on Dec. 7, 2010, and it sounds like she might have had the same thing.
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ainbow-bridge-list-2015-a-15.html#post6179722
> 
> ...





Thank you for adding her to the list! It definitely made me bawl seeing her name on the list, but I know she's having fun at the Rainbow Bridge


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you so much! I appreciate your empathy


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you! I'm trying my best, but it feels unbearable.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Lydia, the photo of Belle with her front paws tucked inward is too cute! I'm very sorry for your loss. My Finn died in July, and there's not been one day since that I haven't wept, mostly unexpectedly. It feels unbearable because it is unbearable. You think you won't ever get "over" it, and you won't. But what will happen is that you will heal a little each day without even knowing it, until one day, when you think of Belle, you will smile instead of cry. It's a journey through grief that is yours alone, so don't let anyone tell you that you've grieved enough or that you should get over it. It can help to do different things, change up your routines so that you're not missing the routines as well as the beloved dog. Again, she was a lovely pup, and I'm sorry she joined the pack of much-loved angel dogs.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know how heartbreaking it is.
Months ago I lost my boy to hemangiosarcoma on his liver, and just like your girl, he was healthy one week and incredibly sick the next. He died on the 21st of July, and every 21st since then has been a little bit sad. You will certainly miss her forever, but it does hurt less with time. 
These types of cancer are usually very aggressive, I know it's hard not to think of the "ifs", but try not to put yourself through that. Know that you gave her a happy life and that she knew you were there with her until the end. 
And until you meet her again she will be with you in your heart.


----------



## tessmk (Aug 30, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss...Belle is beautiful. My heart goes out to you and your loved ones.

I'm sure my Dakota, along with many of our bridge babies are looking after Belle. Dakota also went to the bridge in July of this year, due to osteosarcoma in her right hip. It's a very aggressive cancer that metastasizes within days. Our vet also thought Dakota simply had a torn ligament, mostly due to her disposition. Hugs...


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss. Losing our golden was the worst day of my life as well. They really are our family members. Hugs.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know how painful it is when we lose our babies. Your heart feels broken and crushed into a million pieces. How can we not feel so broken and lost when we love them so much. It's a painful, sad and lonely time. Belle was a beauty and I am so very sorry for your loss. We will see them again and never ever have to part for eternity. Hugs..


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Lydia - There are no words. I cannot imagine the pain and sadness you are feeling but know it intense. I am so, so sorry and you and Belle will be in my prayers tonight. The pictures of your angel are so touching - they bring tears to my eyes. Cancer takes so many Goldens and it seems so cruel and unfair. Belle was so young. But her years were filled with love.
I have had several serious health scares with Chance. The most recent turned out to be a cancerous mass (hemangiopericytoma) which the vet originally thought might be mast cell. 
I came to terms with the possibilities because Chance is 10 and the surgery was complicated because of location and also an existing heart condition he has. Tears well up in me if I even consider life without him. Grieve as much as you need to. She was your angel and you will be together again someday.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful Belle. Once again taken way too soon. It has truly been a tough year here on GRF.


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for your kind words about Belle, I will praying hard for you and Chance tonight. There is something so special about Goldens and their spirits are so warm, I don't understand why they are succumbing to such an ugly disease like cancer. I don't know much about hemangiopericytoma, but I'm praying for a miracle for your Chance.


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

Thank you kindly. I know I can't wait to see her again. But the quick switch from healthy, to life-threateningly ill was so tough. I think the shock of the whole situation is why I've been blaming myself and mostly my vet for the whole situation--at least to try and make some sense of it. So sorry to hear about your golden, I'm sure he and Belle are together in Rainbow Bridge. How old was your boy?


----------



## OllieBear (Dec 9, 2015)

*So Sorry*

My heart hurts for the loss of your sweet Belle. My very first golden, Cohen, was my best friend. I couldn't go anywhere without him by my side, he was so much more than a pup, he was family. I saw him the day he was born, as my friend's golden had puppies, and new the minute I saw him he was the guy for our family. He sadly passed in 2013 to cancer, and I probably wept every day for several months. It's a tough pill to swallow. 

Since then it took a while to fully heal, but there was always a void without a little pup in my life. Two months ago my boyfriend and I brought home our little Oliver, and while Cohen will never be replaced, I see so many resemblences of Cohen in Oliver. It make's me think Cohen is up in heaven watching down and making sure we're all Ok and happy. 

No pup will ever replace your Belle, but I figured sharing our story would at least put a smile on your face! The photo is of Ollie the day we brought him home.


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

Oliver is incredibly cute! He definitely brought a much-needed grin to my face. Thank you so much for the picture and kind words.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I am so sorry and know from experience how much it hurts.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. My boy will take care of her at the bridge, my thoughts and prayers are with you, take care.


----------



## L.Rocco (Jul 28, 2015)

Lydia Tomson said:


> Thank you kindly. I know I can't wait to see her again. But the quick switch from healthy, to life-threateningly ill was so tough. I think the shock of the whole situation is why I've been blaming myself and mostly my vet for the whole situation--at least to try and make some sense of it. So sorry to hear about your golden, I'm sure he and Belle are together in Rainbow Bridge. How old was your boy?


Kid was almost 12, so as much as it was a surprise to us it was to be expected that with his age he would probably have something soon. We just didn't think that soon and that it would happen so fast. I know, the quick switch is terribly and it does take time for you to really understand what just happened. I think it hurts us more when it happens so fast, but for them it´s better- they didn't suffer for long. I am sure Kid and Belle are having a great time there!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful Belle. 

I know what you're going through and how devastating it is to lose her as I've been through it too many times during my lifetime. All I can say is it takes time, time will ease your pain, the day will come when you think of her, you'll be able to smile instead of cry. 


My thoughts are with you while you're on this journey to find peace and for your heart to heal. 

Godspeed Belle


----------



## meyersmichelle (Jun 5, 2014)

Hi Lydia- I am sorry to hear about your loss of Belle, especially being so young. She was a beautiful girl. Losing them so suddenly is so hard on us, but hopefully that means their suffering was short. I lost my Allie on Nov 1st. She was a happy girl in the morning and by noon of the same day she was gone from a ruptured mass on her spleen. Those first few weeks were the worst of my life. I am so sorry for your loss and I hope you find some peace during the upcoming holiday. 
-Michelle


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

meyersmichelle said:


> ... . Losing them so suddenly is so hard on us, but hopefully that means their suffering was short. .. -Michelle


 This is so true and can help a little with the tremendous pain you're feeling now.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Finn's Fan said:


> Lydia, the photo of Belle with her front paws tucked inward is too cute! I'm very sorry for your loss. My Finn died in July, and there's not been one day since that I haven't wept, mostly unexpectedly. It feels unbearable because it is unbearable. You think you won't ever get "over" it, and you won't. But what will happen is that you will heal a little each day without even knowing it, until one day, when you think of Belle, you will smile instead of cry. It's a journey through grief that is yours alone, so don't let anyone tell you that you've grieved enough or that you should get over it. It can help to do different things, change up your routines so that you're not missing the routines as well as the beloved dog. Again, she was a lovely pup, and I'm sorry she joined the pack of much-loved angel dogs.


Lydia, I am so very sorry for your loss of Belle. What Finn's Fan wrote, is true, there will be the day when grief is less, but it's ok to grieve and give yourself time. I have a special walk that I take that I call "Merry's walk". It's the places we went on the last day she was with me, and I used to do it and always cry... but now, ... well, I still cry, but I also smile because they were some of the places she did silly things, like run up and down the bank of the lake as she played in the water. So I have good memories there too. Hugs.


----------



## Lydia Tomson (Nov 28, 2010)

I can't thank you all enough for your kind words. It helps to hear the stories of others who have gone through what I'm going through, and to know that I'm not alone. I'm definitely dreading Christmas this year without Belle. I haven't done any of my usual baking or decorating, and listening to Christmas songs has been unbearable because they remind me so much of her playful spirit. Even though I won't be celebrating much this year, I'm wishing all of you kind souls an amazing holiday with your beautiful goldens. Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear about your girl Allie. I hope you're doing better now. Thanks for your comfort.


----------

